# Post Bowfishing videos here



## ihuntcatahoula (Mar 27, 2013)

I am going to put several of my videos here so people can start getting pumped for the warm weather fish slaying. Please post your videos here also so everyone can go to one thread and see a bunch of videos.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 28, 2013)

Here's one of mine-we're not too fancy, but we have fun.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Mar 28, 2013)

Love those black gar.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Mar 31, 2013)

Friday night


----------



## B.Hud (Mar 31, 2013)

what lake you on?


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Mar 31, 2013)

Lanier


----------



## yogi65 (Apr 1, 2013)

What kind of lights do you have ? I here no generator.Where did you get them and what do they run on?


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Apr 2, 2013)

I run 10-50 watt led's that I got from customfitzleds and they are 12 volt so I run them off regular deep cycle batteries. I am running a total of 14 lights including 4 -27 watt led's and the two batteries last about 4 hours before they start to dim. The lights I have is a little overkill you could fish with 6 or 8 lights and have plenty of coverage and fish for up to 8 hours on 2 batteries


----------



## yogi65 (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for the info I live in clayton  I would like to see your set up sometime if it would be okay?


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Apr 5, 2013)

Going tonight but if you want you can come down tomorrow and see it. It is better to come in the evening so you can see how bright they are.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## PartyFowl20 (Apr 16, 2013)

Last years carp spawn


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Apr 16, 2013)

Nice video.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Apr 18, 2013)

How do you have your camera mounted?


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Apr 18, 2013)

Head strap.


----------



## Millyville Hunter (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Millyville Hunter (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Apr 18, 2013)

Nice wish I had the time to do some editing like that.. I have all the software just never enough time.. also good to see someone else that uses grapples.


----------



## bowman77 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey what cameras are yall using. Im looking to buy a Hero 3


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Apr 18, 2013)

Sports vue 360 hd. I think some one had a thread on here about cameras


----------



## PartyFowl20 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks. I'm ready for them to spawn again so we can make another one!!


----------



## bowman77 (May 1, 2013)

This is the 1st video I have made with the GoPro 3 Black. Not Many fish shot on film, but we did shoot a few pigs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjTxb--MXLE


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys (Aug 6, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHLGPTEGAgc


----------

